# M4 Hands Oxidising ?



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

M4 been back for a month from a new crystal, crown and tube and I have noticed that the hands are no longer sparkly bright but are beginning to dull unevenly along the edges - it looks like they are oxidising slightly. Is that possible ? Would a humid atmosphere when the crystal was replaced do that ? It's all I can think of.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

It's possible Chris,

Always best to have the case nice and dry along with a nice warm glass.

Regs

Bry


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

bry1975 said:


> It's possible Chris,
> 
> Always best to have the case nice and dry along with a nice warm glass.
> 
> ...


Yes, well it wasn't me that did the crystal replacement.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Didnt say it was chap.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

bry1975 said:


> Didnt say it was chap.


No, I realise that now. *sigh* I need a drink. To think I'm sitting at a computer browsing watches when I could be out having a curry But daughter's boyfriend is round....where's my shotgun...?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Maybe C H watch?


----------

